# Black Widow Question



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

I recently bought this recurve on ebay, can anyone tell me anything about it like the age and model ? Thanks. LastCaveman


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

thats a model 1300, a very popular target bow, around 1970.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No, it's a 1225. Says right on the limb (1225-w). Popular in the mid 70's. I'm guessing an earlier model, maybe 1974. The later (target) models were painted white all over the limbs, including the sides, which covered the laminations and wood grain. 

The 1300 was similar, but somewhat slimmer in the riser section.

I had a 1200 (same design, but the limbs were attached with loose bolts and a wrench, instead of with brass nuts on bolts fixed to the limbs), and later a 1225, which I traded to someone for a Hoyt TD2 around 1976. 

Very nice bows.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Stash said:


> No, it's a 1225. Says right on the limb (1225-w). Popular in the mid 70's. I'm guessing an earlier model, maybe 1974. The later (target) models were painted white all over the limbs, including the sides, which covered the laminations and wood grain.
> 
> The 1300 was similar, but somewhat slimmer in the riser section.
> 
> ...


Good catch, I just quickly posted the same as the one I have which has all white limbs as you say. I just glossed over the limb photo showing the model number. :embara: 









I also have the all black hunter version of this bow.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

This page has a link to two BW catalogs. The one from 1974 shows that bow. Neet stuff.

http://www.danielvwilson.com/Widow_page.html


----------



## Range Rat (Aug 7, 2003)

I have one with the all white (Ghost) limbs. The limbs have never been on a bow. He,He. Nice bow,but I like my 1968 Bear Tamerlane I bought new and still have.RR


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

I am currently shooting such a Black Widow. The riser is bright yellow and the limbs have been slimmed down so that I can shoot it at 46#. Pretty hard to lose in a crowd! I nicknamed it "The Canary" or "Yellow Bird".

This is a very smooth bow. You will have a lot of fun with it. It is relatively heavy but that makes for good stability.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Beginning of Black Widow*

This is interesting stuff you Toxo's are putting up here.

I was under the understanding that BW, during a period of time, made most of their limbs etc. from ebony wood. Is that not so? I couldn't find mention of it in any of the sites ya'all provided above.

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------

